# Need a 32" LCD or LED within 30k



## Minion (Jul 29, 2012)

Guys,
I need a need a LCD or LED T.V within 30k It should produce good Picture and audio,It should able to play video,audio and photos.
If full HD it would be great.


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 30, 2012)

Samsung LED 32EH5000 can be bought for 33k easily, it is the best option for you.And it is Full HD.


----------



## Minion (Jul 30, 2012)

Any other option from different brands?


----------



## sandynator (Jul 30, 2012)

LG 32CS560 
LG 32CS560 32 inch LCD TV|LG LCD Television

Sony Bravia KLV-32CX420 32" LCD TV(Black)

panasonic TH-L32U5D
*www.panasonic.co.in/wps/portal/home/products/digitalav/tv/vieralcdtv/userieslcdtv/thl32u5d

By spending 4-5k more u could get 32" LED Full HD
see this thread
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/tvs-monitors/160459-32inch-led-tv-around-35k.html

This is long term investment so go to shop & compare for yourself & choose best suited for you. Carry usb/hdd filled with all possible formats especially full movies & not just clips/trailers.


----------



## Minion (Jul 30, 2012)

Any suggestion from philips & pana they have some good product and provide good value for money


----------



## tvlover (Jul 31, 2012)

Minion said:


> Guys,
> I need a need a LCD or LED T.V within 30k It should produce good Picture and audio,It should able to play video,audio and photos.
> If full HD it would be great.



Go for LG LK430 Full HD LCD.Heard good reviews About it.
Priced around 28k in Flipkart.


----------



## Minion (Aug 4, 2012)

I have shortlisted these model kindly comment on these 
Sony KDL 32EX403,KLV 32CX350,KLV 32BX350
Philips 32PFL6506,32PFL5609,32PFL6306
Samsung LA32C590H1R,UA32D4000N


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't know about the philips models but Samsung 32EH5000 is better than all the samsung and sony models you have listed above.


----------



## Minion (Aug 25, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> I don't know about the philips models but Samsung 32EH5000 is better than all the samsung and sony models you have listed above.



Sorry for late reply actually after lot of research I am in hanging between Sony 32CX420 and samsung 32EH4800 i know its not full HD but it is a direct led and have monstrous sound of 100 watts rms. 



What should i choose between these two now?


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 25, 2012)

For what price are you getting them?
You can easily get 32EH5000 for 33k in local market.


----------



## Minion (Aug 26, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> For what price are you getting them?
> You can easily get 32EH5000 for 33k in local market.



I am getting Sony 32CX420 for 32k and Samsung 32eh4800 for 34k I know price are bit on higher side but I can't get them for anything less, since here there are very less no. of dealer I can't go for online too.

For 32eh5000 he is asking about 35k.I have already increased my budget So i have to choose between them.I have read some where that you can't differentiate between 720p and 1080p in 32 inch tvs.


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 26, 2012)

^
Get 32EH5000. Full HD will be better for Bluray and 1080p content. But if you watch very little HD content then get the EH4800.


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 27, 2012)

Considering the difference is only 1k in your city, opt for EH5000 only.
And try to bargain more, try out some other dealer in your city too.There is a lot of margin in these products.


----------



## Minion (Aug 27, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> Get 32EH5000. Full HD will be better for Bluray and 1080p content. But if you watch very little HD content then get the EH4800.



I don't generally watch 1080p contents since they are very large about 7-8 GB My Internet really sucks even i don't have a HD D2th.

@aroraanant
I have only two samsung dealers in my city that is one hell big problem.ok will try to bargain to get 32eh5000 else have to buy 32eh4800.32eh4800 has awesome sound quality I haven't heard such sound from any tvs currently in market and it is a 3 way speaker i.e have dome tweeter,woofer and center with power of 100 watts RMS same as todays home theater systems


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 27, 2012)

^
In that case EH4800 should be more than decent for you


----------



## Minion (Aug 28, 2012)

I didn't find any difference between HD and full HD so finally decided upon 32eh4800 for good picture and sound quality.


----------



## Minion (Sep 18, 2012)

Finally got my sammy 32EH4800,
pros
1)No Ghosting,blurring.
2)No clouding or flashing screen is perfectly uniform.
3)Sounds good with bass,dialog can be heard perfectly due to center speaker.
4)HD contents looks very good with great depth and clarity.even 480p videos i have downloaded looks awesome mind you its not full HD its 720p panel.
5)Can be run in low voltage.
Now for Cons
1)Even though samsung has rated 100 watts rms for this hdtv its actualy produce sound of 25 watts rms Since my altec vs2421 procduces beefer sound than this tv.
2)SD look little soft on this tv.
3)Due to array led its not slim.


----------

